# A Delivered Food Experiment on Sept 9th



## Lon (Sep 3, 2015)

freshly.com

I signed up at a discount for the six meal plan and  will take delivery of the first six meals this coming Wednesday. They claim gourmet quality and freshness. We shall see.  I will report back on this.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

I notice they don't talk price.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2015)

Lon said:


> freshly.com
> 
> I signed up at a discount for the six meal plan and  will take delivery of the first six meals this coming Wednesday. They claim gourmet quality and freshness. We shall see.  I will report back on this.



Lon, I though you did this already ??


----------



## Lon (Sep 3, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Lon, I though you did this already ??



That was a different one. They sent one meal that I had to assemble and cook and it was quite good. This new plan the meals are all prepared


----------



## Lon (Sep 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I notice they don't talk price.



I got the six meals for $46.50  Their standard six meal plan is 60.00


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Sep 3, 2015)

https://revyolo.com/freshly-com-reviews/

[h=3]Pricing and Shipping[/h]The Freshly Fit plan of 21 meals a week  costs $229 per week. On their Freshly Flex plan you can choose 6, 9, or  12 meals a week. 6 meals will cost $69 per week; 9 meals will be $99 per  week; and 12 meals costs $129 each week. Freshly offers free shipping,  but only to the West Coast, though they plan on adding additional  regions. Their food is cooked the same day as it is shipped. The food is  delivered in a refrigerated box that will stay cool for up to 12 hours,  so you do not have to be home right when the package is delivered. They  use FedEx and OnTrac, and either overnight or two day shipping.


----------



## Lon (Sep 9, 2015)

The six meals just arrived & I will try the omelette first thing in the morning.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2015)

I know someone who might be interested and can afford such a service. I'll be curious what you think about taste and if meals are filling.


----------



## Lon (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, I just finished the Omelette which was more than adequate for one person. It was Gluten Free, no added sugar & made with egg,spinach,bacon,tomatoes, parmesan cheese.I paid $46 for the six meals as a Introductory Price so that makes the cost of the omelette and other five meals $7.66 each. The omelette was as good as any that I might receive at a fine dining establishment. I could of course made it my self at much less cost, but the convenience of doing this is nice. I will try six more meals after the remaining  five are gone but doubt if I will continue. I like preparing my own meals, but I just had to try this program.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 10, 2015)

Interesting, a bit pricey for me but it sounds like a good variety of meals.


----------



## Lon (Sep 11, 2015)

This morning I had the third of the six meals. It was Greek Yogurt with nuts & berries. It was very good and quite substantial, but here again, I could have duplicated  it at half the cost.

For tonight's dinner I will try the Herb Crusted Cod. Last night I had the Pecan Pesto Chicken Bowl which was excellent. I was surprised that there was such a large boneless chicken breast with the meal.

https://revyolo.com/freshly-com-reviews/


----------

